# Update - Maddie is now out of Rehab!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Despite trying every recommendation offered, to stop my cat peeing & pooing on the carpet, she is still doing it!

She's ruined 2 carpets, and is now on her third!

I've used all the potions and lotions, I've tried to analyse why she does it, I've changed different things in the house for her, I think I've tried everything!

I get to the point where I think I may have "turned a corner", and then she does it again! I can't keep cleaning her poo and wee up every morning and every night, having spent all day out at work!

I have 4 more indoor cats, and none of them do it! I have 5 litter trays altogether, which I clean out twice a day. I have tried numerous litter trays, but she just wee's or poo's either in 3 particular spots, or just in front of the litter trays, or if I move them forward, she poos or wee's at the side of them or behind them, anywhere but in them!

She's wearing me out, and she's cost me a fortune. My friend & breeder has offered to take her back, and keep her in a pen outside with the other cats, she's even offered me a new kitten in her place. I don't want to lose Maddie, but she wont let me touch her, she's not very sociable with me and I'm having all these toilet issues with her. In fact, I don't seem to have any benefits of having her, yet I still don't want to return her.

I just don't know how much more I can take, before I relent and take her back to the breeder.

Carol x


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Perhaps I missed it, but did you take your kitty to the vet to rule out a urinary tract infection or diabetes? 

Sometimes kitties will go outside the litter box when they aren't feeling well.

Also, some kitties do not like to share a litter box with other cats. If that's so, perhaps you can confine her in one area of the house (like a bathroom) making sure to provide food and water and a bed. 

That way, no other kitty would use her litter box and if she poops on a tile floor its easier to clean then carpet. 

In regards to rehoming her, just make sure you're doing what's best for the cat rather then what's best for yourself.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you try keeping her in just one room for a period of time with a litterbox??

If you've tried a number of things, then I dunno sweetie...sometimes it just doesn't work. Who knows why she is doing this... I had the same issues with my Pebbles... just horrible. I'm sorry but I have no advise to offer....it's very hard to get inside a cat's head and figure out why they do this.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

OhMy said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but did you take your kitty to the vet to rule out a urinary tract infection or diabetes?
> 
> Sometimes kitties will go outside the litter box when they aren't feeling well.
> 
> ...


Hi yes, she has been to the vets regarding this issue, but they could find absolutely nothing medically wrong with her! They referred me back to the breeder to see if she could shed some light on it.

If she carries on like she is doing, then it would probably be best for both of us if I rehomed her! I cannot physically keep running after her, wiping up her mess, I'm beginning to resent her, especially as I get absolutely nothing back from her.

Carol x


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Janice said:


> Did you try keeping her in just one room for a period of time with a litterbox??
> 
> If you've tried a number of things, then I dunno sweetie...sometimes it just doesn't work. Who knows why she is doing this... I had the same issues with my Pebbles... just horrible. I'm sorry but I have no advise to offer....it's very hard to get inside a cat's head and figure out why they do this.


Hi Janice, I haven't tried confining her in a small room with her litter box yet  , but I'll try anything, if it solves the problem!  

Carol x


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That seems to work the best (the small room method) - like a large bathroom if you have one. Then if she seems to start using her box again, you can slowly let her out while supervised. If it works and she continues to use the box, I wouldn't move it from whereever it is, that might disrupt her habits again.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

AddFran said:


> That seems to work the best (the small room method) - like a large bathroom if you have one. Then if she seems to start using her box again, you can slowly let her out while supervised. If it works and she continues to use the box, I wouldn't move it from whereever it is, that might disrupt her habits again.


Thanks very much, I will definitely try it! Won't she cry constantly though, to join the others?

She's a right "tomboy" and would rather play with the male cats than Millie, my other female cat! :roll: 

Millie is the Blue Cream one on this photo ....





























I really hope we can sort her problem out, but it's been getting me really down lately.

Carol x


----------



## Infinity (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, she will cry. Yes, it is heartbreaking. NO, DO NOT LET HER OUT. She wins if you do that. She must be trained in order to stay. The small-room confinement does work.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Infinity said:


> Yes, she will cry. Yes, it is heartbreaking. NO, DO NOT LET HER OUT. She wins if you do that. She must be trained in order to stay. The small-room confinement does work.


Thanks very much, right! I'll start it this evening! :thumb 

It's not a massive bathroom, it's only about 9ft x 9ft. I could put a scratching post in there too. I don't think she can really do much damage, because it is wood panelled with laminate flooring.

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You also might want to try Cat Attract litter in addition to the confinement. Once she starts using the box, I'd keep her in there for several more days to a week to reinforce the habit.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> You also might want to try Cat Attract litter in addition to the confinement. Once she starts using the box, I'd keep her in there for several more days to a week to reinforce the habit.


Thanks very much, I certainly wont take any chances, I really want to get her into the right habbits. I've never seen Cat Attract litter over here in England. I think there are some sprays you can get, which are supposed to train cats to use the right areas for their toilet, I could get some of this.

Thanks again.

Carol x


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What type of litter are you using? I am wondering if she doesn't like the feel of whatever it is under her paws? Or she doesn't like the scent?

I had a kitty who was losing motor control of his back and hind legs. It got to the point where he could not stand securely in the deep litter of the cat box, so I kept a small tray next to the cat box with a towel in it. Eventually, he couldn't step over the low rim of the tray or hold himself upright (he 'went' while laying on his side) so I used a floor-protector mat for under office chairs with a towel over the top.

Best of luck,
h


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Make sure you put lots of toys in there too. Put the food and water on one side, the litter box, as far away as the room allows and then spread her toys all over the place. That way the only place for her to go is the litter box.

regards,
Brian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zippy&Co said:


> It's not a massive bathroom, it's only about 9ft x 9ft.


Okay, this is a little off-topic, but holy cow! That's a big bathroom to me! 8O

Good luck with the training.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Zippy&Co said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a massive bathroom, it's only about 9ft x 9ft.
> ...


My too, I can pee and wash my hands at the same time in mine. LOL


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks ever so much for your kind replies!  

Maddie is only 9 months old, but she's been a "dirty" cat for most of that 9 months! 8O 

I've tried absolutely everything, and I tried numerous litters, I thought maybe they were too rough for her or something, so at the moment I'm using one called Bio Cat-o-let, it's bio-degradable and very soft on the paws. It's a bit more expensive, but anything is worth a try!  :? 

Crikey, I thought my bathroom was small! :? I don't have any en-suite bathrooms at all, just the main bathroom upstairs, and a smaller bathroom downstairs. 

But just think, smaller bathroom = less cleaning! :lol: :lol: :lol: All I ever seem to do is clean! :evil: :evil: 

Thanks everyone.

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Off topic, but when I was looking to buy my first condo I was shown a place where the 1/2 bath on the first floor was literally in the space under the stairs. 8O


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Off topic, but when I was looking to buy my first condo I was shown a place where the 1/2 bath on the first floor was literally in the space under the stairs. 8O


What's a Condo?  :? We must have a different name for it over here!

Crikey, I really did think that my bathroom was small. I live in a 3-bedroom house, and with there just being me, I suppose it is quite large, but it's not large up to a lot of houses around here.

Well, Maddie is now in the bathroom! :wink: :? I've put a very large scratching post/climbing frame in there with her, along with litter tray at one side of the room and food & water at the other. I've also put in her igloo bed, sleigh bed/scratching post, her toy snake and lots more bits & pieces for her to play with. I've taken out everything that's not fixed down, but I'm not looking forward to going to bed now, incase she cries, it's 10.55pm in the evening here!

You wont believe what happened when I put her in the bathroom! Because she had no where to run and hide when I went into the bathroom! she ran straight into the littertray! 8O :roll: :roll: :roll: If she used the litter tray in the first place, we wouldn't be having to go to all this trouble! :roll: 

I'll keep you posted on her progress!  

Carol x


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Carol, here's a link to the "product finder" on the website for Cat Attract litter. They list the UK, so it must be sold over there somewhere  

http://www.preciouscat.com/dealerlocator2.php


----------



## Infinity (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what anyone else's opinion is on this litter, but it is the only thing my cat will use. Bonus is it isn't the most expensive, and it is flushable.

http://www.catspride.com/


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Lisa 216 said:


> Carol, here's a link to the "product finder" on the website for Cat Attract litter. They list the UK, so it must be sold over there somewhere
> 
> http://www.preciouscat.com/dealerlocator2.php


Thanks very much for the link Lisa, I will definitely have a go at getting some!

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A condo is an apartment or flat that you own. They come in 2 styles...apartment type that is one floor usually in a big building...several floors and several units on each floor. Then there are townhouse condos where there are usually 2 floors and a possibly a basement and several (typically 6-8) are attached side by side. I was looking at a townhouse style, so there were stairs to tuck the bathroom under.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> A condo is an apartment or flat that you own. They come in 2 styles...apartment type that is one floor usually in a big building...several floors and several units on each floor. Then there are townhouse condos where there are usually 2 floors and a possibly a basement and several (typically 6-8) are attached side by side. I was looking at a townhouse style, so there were stairs to tuck the bathroom under.


Thanks very much for explaining  

Like you, we call them flat's and apartments. We also have studio's, bedsits and apex. At the moment, the craze at the moment is the conversion of old mills, factories, chapel's/church's into studios and apartments. Most popular, are the very ornate, architectural buildings/victorian buildings. They are very popular amongst all age groups, but especially the young professionals.

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How's it going? Has she been using the box since confined to the bathroom?


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi there, yes, she's been in the litter tray every single time!   

She's actually let me pick her up and stroker her, and she's wound herself around my legs and brushed herself against me, when I've been emptying her litter and feeding her. This is amazing, as she has always preferred to spend time with my other cats and dog, rather than me! :? 

I really hope this is the turning point! It would be a dream come true!

I'll keep you posted!  

Carol x


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Great news. Don't take her out too soon and don't move the litter box!! Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, Maddie came out of the bathroom last night, having spent the last 7 days in there, whilst trying to rehabilitate her! :wink: 

I put the litter tray on one side of the room and her food and water on the other side, with her climbing frames, toys, scratching posts, 2 different beds in there in and amongst. I kept going in periodically to play with her, and whilst she was in there, she behaved herself perfectly - using the litter tray correctly, playing with all her toys, and eating normally too. She would purr and wind herself around my legs as I went in to her to play or feed her, something she never, ever does normally :? , so I was really pleased  

The lounge carpet is completely ruined now though, and no amount of cleaning has rectified it, I've decided that it will have to go, so this weekend it will be removed, and next week I will get a new carpet. But the good news is that Maddie is now using all of the litter trays correctly :thumb  . Actually going in to them and using them, instead of doing her "business" just in front, or to the side!

The strange this is though, since she came out, she's gone back to being her unfriendly self. She wont let me touch her, or get close to her. Despite everything, I've never raised my voice to her or anything, so I really don't know why she doesn't like me :? All of my 3 male cats are ever so loving, however Maddie and Millie, look at me with contempt, as if I'm just about to murder them or something, it really is upsetting sometimes. I would love for them to like me.

I would just like to thank everbody for their wonderful support. I am so pleased that Maddie seems to have "turned a corner" now in being a "clean cat" again, it really is brilliant!    

I'll keep you posted with her progress!

Carol x


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's awesome news Carol. Yay Maddie...we knew you could do it!









Regarding her attitude toward you. She may be reflecting her position in the cat hierarchy of house. If she's low on the totem pole, she may not be friendly because she doesn't want to risk ticking off the higher up cats. I would recommend trying to give her one on one attention without the other cats present e.g. in the bedroom with the door closed...see if that works.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> That's awesome news Carol. Yay Maddie...we knew you could do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your kind response! I am so happy that she appears to have been re-educated!  

I will definitely tray the one-on-one method of trying to become friends with Maddie, and see if she starts to accept me :? 

The boys are definitely much friendlier, however, Millie & Maddie, appear to be very wary of me, really don't have a clue why :? However, Maddie is the most daring of them both, as Maddie is a bit of a Tom Boy really. However, neither of them want to come close to me 8O 

I'll keep trying!  

Carol x


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

GREAT NEWS! 

The boys tend to be a little more lovey in my opinion. It may just be the way it's going to be, but man is it great that she's behaving again. :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

That awesome new Carol!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Amazing, and good for you for being so willing to rehab Maddie.

I had a thoght, and have no clue if it's a good one. If she seems to be lower on the hierarchy, would the lack of litter box use have come from that? Just the ramblings of a blonde....lol.

Give Maddie a rub from me for being such a good girl.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Leazie said:


> Amazing, and good for you for being so willing to rehab Maddie.
> 
> I had a thoght, and have no clue if it's a good one. If she seems to be lower on the hierarchy, would the lack of litter box use have come from that? Just the ramblings of a blonde....lol.
> 
> Give Maddie a rub from me for being such a good girl.


Thanks ever so much  

To be honest, I think that Maddie is near the top with regards hierarchy, she's not very feminine if you know what I mean  She bosses the boys around and is very independent. I've got 2 litter trays upstairs and two downstairs, and I clean them out twice a day, so they are always relatively clean. If I'm at home, and I can smell that one of them has been to the toilet in the litter tray  , then I clean it away immediately, especially after Zippy, as he is such a big cat! it can be quite smelly ........... sorry   

Maddie is quite funny really, when you talk to her, her ears really move quite dramatically, backwards and forwards and round! :lol: :lol: She's quite comical to watch! :lol: 

She often curls up with Zippy to sleep, he's her half brother, and they've bonded really well. She hangs out with Zippy even more that with Millie, you'd think she'd prefer female company. :? 

I'll keep you posted and thanks again.

Carol x


----------

